
Ask HN: Dark Mode for HN? - sdan
Does anyone know if HN will natively support a dark mode and if not, where can I find an implementation of it?
======
tambre
I use Stylus [1] with the Hacker News Gray style [2].

[1] [https://add0n.com/stylus.html](https://add0n.com/stylus.html)

[2] [https://userstyles.org/styles/151862/hacker-news-
gray](https://userstyles.org/styles/151862/hacker-news-gray)

------
psychometry
Here's a simple user style I wrote:

body { background-color: black !important; filter: invert(90%) hue-
rotate(180deg) !important; }

------
Capbara
A couple of months ago I created a dark theme for HN:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-
enhance/dmnbgmc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-
enhance/dmnbgmcilgmcmlhgjkociikeihbkbcdp)

------
uptown
You could do it yourself using this extension if you use Chrome:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-
css/okpjlejfh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-
css/okpjlejfhacmgjkmknjhadmkdbcldfcb?hl=en)

------
vecplane
Stylus (browser extension) + Hacker News Dark -
[https://userstyles.org/styles/113994/hacker-news-
dark](https://userstyles.org/styles/113994/hacker-news-dark)

------
ch_sm
I use tampermonkey (works in all browsers IIRC) with this little hacky script:
[https://pastebin.com/USzMCtSz](https://pastebin.com/USzMCtSz)

------
crystalPalace
The Chrome extension Dark Reader works very well on Hacker News. It's hit or
miss on other sites and can create some disturbing SVGs.

------
Zekio
There exists extensions that can do it, tho be careful about them some have
been known to spy on people, by reporting back data

